# New remote start install for 06 Sienna



## ando1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello all,

I have been reading this forum for a few months and decided to join today because there is such a wealth of information on this site!
Now, on to my question, 
I am planning on getting my wife a remote starter for her 2006 Sienna and am considering doing the install myself. I am new to remote starters, but am very comfortable with installing stereos and automotive wiring in general. I am considering the Viper 5901 as I know that Viper and DEI have a good reputation in the industry. I would like the new alarm / RS to control all of the current functions of the OEM remote such as the following:
-	Arm / disarm security system
-	Start the car 
-	Engage the Panic function
-	Unlock driver door
-	Unlock all doors
-	Open sliding doors individually
-	Open the rear tailgate door
I already know that I will need a bypass module for the immobilizer, ny question is will I need any other relays / modules to perform the above? Also, does anyone have the Toyota wiring diagrams for this vehicle?

Thanks in advance,

Andy


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi, Ando.

I can help with some of this... Toyotas have 2nd starter wires so you will need a relay for that. For some reason most systems don't come with a built-in 2nd starter relay. I am told that some installers just gang the RS starter output to the car's starter 1 and starter 2 wires, but this is probably not the best thing to do.

You will likely need a relay for dome light supervision. These systems have an output for dome supervision but usually just enough current capacity to operate a relay.

You won't need relays for lock or hatch release (unless perhaps the hatch is motorized, see also my next comment on sliding doors). But I am not sure about the sliding doors since those have to run motors to open and shut the doors. Someone here who has done a van can probably answer that one.

Also, the system has a panic function built in. Just need to push the right button...

Try the12volt.com for wiring charts. They might have this one. Lee here on TSF will probably have it, also.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

ando1 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been reading this forum for a few months and decided to join today because there is such a wealth of information on this site!
> Now, on to my question,
> ...


 Source "the12volt.com" Link here: http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp~TID~73511

12volts wht/red (30A), wht/blue (7.5A) + ignition harness
Starter black/yellow + ignition harness
Second Starter N/A 
Ignition black + ignition harness
Second Ignition black/yellow + ignition harness
Third Ignition N/A 
Accessory pink + ignition harness
Second Accessory N/A 
Keysense blue/black - ignition harness
Notes: Using the status output to trigger this wire during remote start will disarm the factory alarm without unlocking the doors.
Power Lock lt. green - driver kick, 18 pin plug
Notes: Meter these wires while turning the key in the driver door key cylinder.
Power Unlock blue (double pulse) - driver kick, 18 pin plug
Notes: Meter these wires while turning the key in the driver door key cylinder.

Can also use the passenger door key cylinder wire for unlock, which only requires a single pulse. It is blue/yellow (-) in the passenger kick in a 12 pin plug.
Lock Motor blue/red 5wi driver kick, 12 pin plug
Unlock Motor white/red to red 5wi driver kick, 18 pin plug
Parking Lights+ do not use, relay rests at gnd 
Parking Lights- green/black - headlight switch
Hazards black/orange - hazard switch
Turn Signal(L) green/black + R side of fuse box, 30 pin plug
Turn Signal(R) green/yellow + R side of fuse box, 30 pin plug
Reverse Light red/black + driver kick, harness to rear
Door Trigger blue - interior light switch on dash
Notes: Can also use individual door trigger wires. The driver door is red/yellow in the 16 pin plug, pin 14 at the BECU. The passenger door is red/yellow in the 28 pin plug, pin 23 at the BECU. The left sliding door is gray, pin 19, in a 25 pin plug on the right side of the fuse box. The right sliding door is red/white in the 16 pin plug, pin 16 at the BECU. The hatch door is green/white in the 28 pin plug, pin 25 at the BECU. Use all wires and diode isolate each.

The BECU (Body ECU) is attached to the back of the fuse box under the driver side dash.
Dome Supervision red/green - interior light switch on dash
Trunk/Hatch Pin common with door trigger wire 
Hood Pin red/white - BECU, 10 pin plug, pin 10
Notes: The BECU (Body ECU) is attached to the back of the fuse box under the driver side dash.
Trunk/Hatch Release yellow/red (power back door) - bottom L of fuse box, 22 pin plug
Notes: On vehicles without the power back door, the hatch release is green/black (-) at the BECU, 28 pin plug, pin 3. Meter this wire while open the hatch from the handle on the rear hatch.

The hatch release motor wire is blue/black (+) at the BECU, 26 pin plug, pin 1.

The BECU (Body ECU) is attached to the back of the fuse box under the driver side dash.
Power Sliding Door yellow/green (L), purple (R) - bottom L of fuse box, 22 pin plug
Factory Alarm Arm arms with lock 
Factory Alarm Disarm disarms with unlock 
Disarm No Unlock use key sense wire 
Tachometer black/orange ac ECM, top plug, pin 5
Notes: The ECM (Engine Control Module) is behind the glove box.
Wait to start N/A 
Brake Wire green/white + brake pedal switch
Parking Brake red/white - R side of fuse box, 36 pin plug
Horn Trigger green/black - horn switch
Memory Seat 1 pink/blue - seat memory switch in door
Memory Seat 2 lt. green/black - seat memory switch in door
Memory Seat 3 N/A - 
Interface Module:	Category:
Immobilizer Bypass Required:
Yes	Type:
Transponder
Part #: 556UW
Alternate Part1 #: DesignTech 20402
Alternate Part2 #: DesignTech 29402
Notes: Standard on LE, XLE and Limited models.

You may need a couple parts/relays radio shack is a good place to start or Ebay.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow, no second starter. I stand corrected!


----------



## ando1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Great information! Thanks everyone for the quick response and being very helpful!

Andy


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Raylo said:


> Wow, no second starter. I stand corrected!


 Even though it doesn't show it in the menu usually the black with a yellow has two, I'm pretty sure both need to be connected(BUT use a test light to make certain). If that be the case you will need to use a relay to power both wires at the same time to insure that they both get what they need, IF they are both needed.....................


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

second started can be used with the pink/white wire from the R/S set to start mode with the jumper, if needed of course:

SLIDING POWER DOOR YELLOW/GREEN (Left) (-) and PURPLE (Right) (-) @ BOTTOM LEFT of FUSEB See NOTE *4.

Hey look Note #4: Both SLIDING DOOR can be operated by a (-)Negative to these wires. (aka Relay needed)


----------



## one_creation (Oct 27, 2014)

lcurle said:


> second started can be used with the pink/white wire from the R/S set to start mode with the jumper, if needed of course:
> 
> SLIDING POWER DOOR YELLOW/GREEN (Left) (-) and PURPLE (Right) (-) @ BOTTOM LEFT of FUSEB See NOTE *4.
> 
> Hey look Note #4: Both SLIDING DOOR can be operated by a (-)Negative to these wires. (aka Relay needed)


Hi there, I was reading accross one of the support forums and came accross your name. I wanted to reach out to you to see if you can help me anwser a few questions regarding a Viper Remote start unit. I have a 2004 Toyota Sienna Van and I wanted to know how to hook up the L/R sliding doors. Some people say relays are required and some say they are not, so I am a little confuse. So when are relays actually required during installation? What about the trunk release? If possible can you send me some sort of installation diagram or picture of how the relays would be wired to drive the sliding doors from the remote starter unit? Do you have an email for contact? or FB?

Thank you,

Michael D.


----------

